# jointing together a miter saw table, new and need help



## thunder86 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm new to woodworking and need a good miter saw bench. Out of learning the hard way I spent an hour sorting thru the wood at home depot for straight pieces. Got my miter saw setup with a square and stop block and got all my pieces cut exactly the same perfect now tho I'm having trouble putting them together. I used wood screws with a drill and simply put them in holding it together Only It doesnt sit level and I'm not sure if it's because the wood has a slight twist in it and when I put it square now resulting in the legs being twisted or if it's because I didn't get them hold them perfectly sqaure while screwing them in and it threw it off somehow. How do you guys joint your stuff? Even if I did use a morise and tenon joint if the wood is slightly twisted wouldn't that throw it off anyways? Seems even the best wood is still got a slight twist or warp. What type of wood do you guys use if you wanted absolutely dead flat table for a saw?


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Did you use construction-grade lumber?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If I am building a shop bench or table I make the two sets of end legs, assembling them flat on the floor with a square. Now I can fasten stringers between them and only have to worry about getting them square to the leg units.

All matching parts, legs, stringers, etc. have to be cut exactly the same length.

You have to find a flat level spot on your floor to assemble it, once assembled you can then put it in place. Now you can adjust the legs with shims under them, that way if you move it to another location you will be starting once more with four identical legs.
I have more information here:
http://sawdustmaking.com/Work Area/workbenches.htm

Good dry, selected construction material will work just fine.


----------



## thunder86 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes I used 2x4s. What is a stringer?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

thunder86 said:


> Yes I used 2x4s. What is a stringer?


That's me! :laughing:

What tools do you have to work with?

Do you have a plan or sketch to share with us?


----------



## thunder86 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tools I have are table saw, miter saw, router, belt sander, drill press, band saw (needs a new belt cannot use yet), skill saw, drill, I don't have any jigs really made yet. Here's a picture of what I want it's basically just 2 tables sitting side by side with a platform in the center 2 feet wide across, the left tabke I want 6 foot long the right table 2 foot long . https://www.google.com/search?ie=UT...owser&q=miter+saw+table#imgrc=6HcKRc1R-MXWpM:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I like this style top, simple, storage is a good feature on each side.
http://www.familyhandyman.com/tools/miter-saws/how-to-build-a-miter-saw-table/view-all


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Is this the one you are considering?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CAcQjRxqFQoTCM2S65OypMgCFcSogAodZ-sPeg&url=http%3A%2F%2Flumberjocks.com%2Fprojects%2F82111&psig=AFQjCNE83Qp85gaDpJxElwepBguKQeaQgQ&ust=1443896067911909

I built my workbench out of 2x4's and 2x6's. Some new, some leftover from a previous bench from the 80's.

Lap joints should work great, but not really necessary. But first, I would rip off the rounded corners of the 2x's so you have a finished work piece with square edges similar to S4S (surfaced four sides). That should help with your assembly.

Glue and screws should do the trick. Lay out your boards, square them up with a framing square and screw them together.

Clamps are your friend! :thumbsup:

So, all legs should be the exact same length. And any other pieces that are in multiples should also be the same length.

One last thought. My garage floor is terrible. I think the guys that poured our street in the 80's, also poured our slab! Unlevel and uneven no matter where you try to sit something. Shims are a must. All of my tools are on mobile carts or bases and I have to shim at least one wheel before using the tool every time.

Here are some pics of the adjustable height work table/dual router table that I built from 2x4 material. Just as I described, ripped so the boards fit together nicely, glued and screwed.

You can do it!
Good luck.
Mike


----------



## thunder86 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey how long do you leave them clamped like that? 2x4's still twist a bit after you buy them maybe that would hold them back straight.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

thunder86 said:


> Hey how long do you leave them clamped like that? 2x4's still twist a bit after you buy them maybe that would hold them back straight.


About 45 minutes.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

thunder86 said:


> I'm new to woodworking and need a good miter saw bench. Out of learning the hard way I spent an hour sorting thru the wood at home depot for straight pieces. Got my miter saw setup with a square and stop block and got all my pieces cut exactly the same perfect now tho I'm having trouble putting them together. I used wood screws with a drill and simply put them in holding it together Only It doesnt sit level and I'm not sure if it's because the wood has a slight twist in it and when I put it square now resulting in the legs being twisted or if it's because I didn't get them hold them perfectly sqaure while screwing them in and it threw it off somehow. How do you guys joint your stuff? Even if I did use a morise and tenon joint if the wood is slightly twisted wouldn't that throw it off anyways? Seems even the best wood is still got a slight twist or warp. What type of wood do you guys use if you wanted absolutely dead flat table for a saw?


" What type of wood do you guys use if you wanted absolutely dead flat table for a saw"

Plywood. That is what is the top of my miter saw station.

George


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> " What type of wood do you guys use if you wanted absolutely dead flat table for a saw"
> 
> Plywood. That is what is the top of my miter saw station.
> 
> George


+1 what George said.


----------

